# Most Powerful, Epic, Angry, Intense Classical Recommendations



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

I am looking for symphonies and composers that can sound like this: intense, loud instrumentals, fast pace, intense choir singing, and very angry sounding:

Examples of things I am looking for.

Can't Find Title




 (Starts at [1:40])

Can't Find The Title




 (Song Starts at [0:37])

O Fortuna





Any suggestions (If you could find the names of the ones I cannot find also, I would really appreciate it)

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Tapkaara

Anything by Mozart is angry, pissed off music with a hard edge and huge, aggressive sound.

Check out Eine kleine Nactmusik. That means " a little night music" and it really is music of the night. Like a forboding Gothic cathedral lit by the evil light of a blood-red moon.

Crank this and let your fantasies of death and distruction take flight.


----------



## Rondo

Well, there may be a deluge of modern classical that would be similar to those you posted. I can mention film composers such as Elfman, Silvestri, Zimmer, Poledouris and Herrmann--all of whom have composed music very similar to what you are looking for. 

I keep thinking of new such suggestions every time they have been requested, and now I believe I can honestly say: I am out!


----------



## Aramis

Modest Mussorgsky - Night on The Bare Mountain

Beethoven - Egmont Overture and, of course, fifth symphony. 

Heandel's Sarabende

Presto from Vivaldi's Summer.


----------



## Sid James

Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"
Verdi - Requiem
Janacek - Glagothic Mass


----------



## World Violist

Tapkaara said:


> Anything by Mozart is angry, pissed off music with a hard edge and huge, aggressive sound.
> 
> Check out Eine kleine Nactmusik. That means " a little night music" and it really is music of the night. Like a forboding Gothic cathedral lit by the evil light of a blood-red moon.
> 
> Crank this and let your fantasies of death and distruction take flight.


um... yeah...

Sibelius' tone poem "Tapiola" is really amazing. Check it out.


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


> um... yeah...




By the way, also check out Carnival of the Animals by that famous musical sado-masochist Camille Saint-Saens. Though male, he was obsessed with being female, hence he gave himself the name Camille. (Sort of a Ed Gein figure in music, wouldn't you say?) Anyway, this music is no carnival...it's more of a freakshow of crushing tone clusters and savage rhythms. Trust me, when I say animals, I mean ANIMALS...the bloodthirsty kind.

So, imagine a musical freak-carnival of werwolfs and vultures...bats and tapeworms...where human flesh is eaten with sinister glissandi and horrifc, portent-laden pedal points.

This music should be in ANY metalhead's collection. Listen to it and I DARE you not to become enraged, depressed and angst-ridden.


----------



## Herzeleide

Tapkaara said:


> Anything by Mozart is angry, pissed off music with a hard edge and huge, aggressive sound.
> 
> Check out Eine kleine Nactmusik. That means " a little night music" and it really is music of the night. Like a forboding Gothic cathedral lit by the evil light of a blood-red moon.
> 
> Crank this and let your fantasies of death and distruction take flight.


Hahaha!


----------



## Rondo

Tapkaara said:


> ....enraged, depressed and angst-ridden.


Sounds like me every time I hear Canon in D.


----------



## Herzeleide

Possibly the most profoundly angst-ridden, epic, God-fearing, Earth-shattering, monster is 'Rage Over a Lost Penny' by Beethoven. For tear-inducing, powerful, music also check out the first of Webern's 'Four Pieces' for violin and piano.


----------



## David C Coleman

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> I am looking for symphonies and composers that can sound like this: intense, loud instrumentals, fast pace, intense choir singing, and very angry sounding:
> 
> Examples of things I am looking for.
> 
> Can't Find Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Starts at [1:40])
> 
> Can't Find The Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Song Starts at [0:37])
> 
> O Fortuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions (If you could find the names of the ones I cannot find also, I would really appreciate it)
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


Mars, Bringer of War. Gustav Holst, Planets Suite.
2nd Movement- Scherzo from Bruckners 9th Symphony (Not often suggested!)
Last Movement from Mahlers 6th Symphony (Ok it's long but really dark)
O Fortuna from Carl Orffs Carmina Burana

Of course you need to crank yer stereo up to get the maximum from them!!!


----------



## david johnson

some of these replies are....er....interesting. 
i fear some of my comrades here would find macdowell's 'to a wild rose' way too blood-thirsty!!!

dj


----------



## Tapkaara

Thank God you guys have a sense of humor...us classical people often take our favorite music a little too seriously!


----------



## David C Coleman

Well I guess there's only a limited amount of DARK, DEPRESSIVE, LOUD, ANGRY sounding classical music around! maybe we should try and pursuade MHWLC to be more flexible!!:angry:


----------



## R-F

Listen to Classic FM's Smooth Classics at 6. I heard someone had a heart attack just listening to its ferocious content.

Barbaric stuff.


----------



## World Violist

david johnson said:


> some of these replies are....er....interesting.
> i fear some of my comrades here would find macdowell's 'to a wild rose' way too blood-thirsty!!!
> 
> dj


Yes, well, we all know Mahler's music is like ten or eleven PANSIES against Mozart's. Mozart is like the biggest bouquet ever made of roses with wicked long, sharp, barbed thorns everywhere. Mozart's first symphony? Most dangerous thing ever written. Nobody believes it, but even the cutest puppies have sharp teeth and claws...


----------



## Tapkaara

And don't forget that heretic Handel and his blasphemous Messiah...a mordant, disgusting musical rant against Christianity and all that is holy and pure. 

Metalheads would love this one...

It opens with an Orff-like chorus, singing in Hebrew, invoking the Lord of the Flies himself, Beelzebub. After that, military-style percussion and post horns herald the arrival of Medusa. Medusa, sung by mezzo-soprano, presides over a firece witch's sabbath scene in which she raises Chernabog from the dead and consignes the soul of Salome to the pit. Medusa then turns into a huge scarab beetle and this is represented by a tambourine being struck with the blunt side of a machete.

After several interludes of trombones and bass drums, all performed ffff, we now come to the famous "Hallelujah" section in which a chorus of daemons blasphemize the name of the Messiah by singing in dissontant, mocking tones. This segues to a crescendo in tutti, complete with organ and a recording of a dump truck driving into a brick wall.

The names Handel, Mozart and that lord of darkness Vivaldi will live on forever...as the most brutal musicians who ever lived...or died.

Thank God for the Second Vienesse School, who rejected these composers of ill-repute and restored beauty back to music.


----------



## Sid James

*Epic music*

A lot of the C19th symphonic repertoire can be described as "epic." Some examples, which I don't recall as having been mentioned:

Beethoven - in particular, Symphonies Nos. 3 "Eroica" & 9 "Choral"
Mendelssohn - The Hebrides (Fingal's Cave) Overture
Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 "From the new world"

And from the early C20th:

Sibelius - in particular The Oceanides, Pohjola's Daughter, Finlandia, The Swan of Tuonela, Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5


----------



## Tapkaara

Much of Sibelius is certainly very epic and mythic.

Wagner is another good "epic" composer. Ride of the Valkyries...come on...how can you get more epic than that?


----------



## JTech82

It doesn't get more powerful, epic, angry, intense than Mahler. I refer to him as Mr. Bi-Polar. One minute you're listening to Symphony No. 2 (awesome symphony) and it all starts off all nice and pretty and then 3 minutes goes by before BAM! You're in the next movement where the strings totally decapitate you. Pretty aggressive....quite scary music indeed.

In addition to Mahler, be sure to check out Shostakovich's symphonies as well. Prokofiev is also pretty intense.


----------



## JTech82

Tapkaara said:


> By the way, also check out Carnival of the Animals by that famous musical sado-masochist Camille Saint-Saens. Though male, he was obsessed with being female, hence he gave himself the name Camille. (Sort of a Ed Gein figure in music, wouldn't you say?) Anyway, this music is no carnival...it's more of a freakshow of crushing tone clusters and savage rhythms. Trust me, when I say animals, I mean ANIMALS...the bloodthirsty kind.
> 
> So, imagine a musical freak-carnival of werwolfs and vultures...bats and tapeworms...where human flesh is eaten with sinister glissandi and horrifc, portent-laden pedal points.
> 
> This music should be in ANY metalhead's collection. Listen to it and I DARE you not to become enraged, depressed and angst-ridden.


Saint-Saens was a sado-masochist? Where did you get that information from?


----------



## al2henry

*Demons' Chorus*

Check out # 6 in Part II of Elgar's Dream of Gerontius "Disposessed, aside thrust" wherein the demons in hell conduct a vicious fugal rant against the angels and the whole concept of Heaven. Hell's fury is made up cast out angels -and the all hate it and scorn the "goodies" that were left behind.

Pretty intense choral & orchestral music on either side of the microphones!


----------



## mueske

Tapkaara said:


> Anything by Mozart is angry, pissed off music with a hard edge and huge, aggressive sound.
> 
> Check out Eine kleine Nactmusik. That means " a little night music" and it really is music of the night. Like a forboding Gothic cathedral lit by the evil light of a blood-red moon.
> 
> Crank this and let your fantasies of death and distruction take flight.


Eine kleine nachtmusik means, a small/little serenade fyi.

Beethoven's ninth symphony is epic, and intense, not angry though, but still. Also a more 'angry' piece of music, in my opinion, is the 3rd movement from his third piano trio, later rewritten as a string quintet I think. Though one of his early pieces, it clearly shows the power in his music and predicts what is yet to come.


----------



## Herzeleide

mueske said:


> Eine kleine nachtmusik means, a small/little serenade fyi.


That was the joke.


----------



## Tapkaara

mueske said:


> Eine kleine nachtmusik means, a small/little serenade fyi.


I guess I should retract my earlier statment that this thread had a sense of humor!


----------



## R-F

Tapkaara, your posts on this thread have been the funniest I've seen in a long time! I'm glad this forum gets a dose of humor now and then!


----------



## Tapkaara

R-F, my friend, I'm glad to see that most of us, anyway, can enjoy a laugh every so often in this forum. I think "serious" music doens't always have to be so...serious.

I'd love to see what would happen in these fans of aggressive, "depressive" metal actually went out and bought Eine kleine Nactmusic, Carnival of the Animals or the Messiah expecting a sonic blockbuster of carnage and chaos. Would they be dissapointed? Hehehe...


----------



## nickgray

> Carnival of the Animals





> expecting a sonic blockbuster of carnage and chaos


Hahaha))) Pieces like "Tortoises" and "Cuckoo" truly are carnage and chaos


----------



## Tapkaara

Carnival of the Animals is blamed for more teen suicide than Marilyn Manson. The music is dark and brooding...and loud. It really gives me chills thinking of that morbid, death-themed Swan movement.


----------



## mueske

Herzeleide said:


> That was the joke.


Curse my headache, I haven't been able to think clear all day long!



Tapkaara said:


> I guess I should retract my earlier statment that this thread had a sense of humor!


No you shouldn't, it's my fault I'm not in the best of health today and it's influencing my ability to think clearly.


----------



## Tapkaara

mueske said:


> Curse my headache, I haven't been able to think clear all day long!
> 
> No you shouldn't, it's my fault I'm not in the best of health today and it's influencing my ability to think clearly.


Ah, all is good in the world!


----------



## Sid James

*More C2oth epic music*

Here's some more C20th epic music that I've been able to come up with:

Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
Bax - Tintagel (tone poem)
Copland - Billy the Kid
Janacek - Taras Bulba; Sinfonietta


----------



## msegers

I was reading along this thread and getting more and more confused... and then, I started laughing and I just had to make myself stop, get a breath of air, and say thanks to all of you. Gee, these classical music types are just so-o-o stuffy and serious.


----------



## Tapkaara

Andre said:


> Here's some more C20th epic music that I've been able to come up with:
> 
> Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
> Bax - Tintagel (tone poem)
> Copland - Billy the Kid
> Janacek - Taras Bulba; Sinfonietta


Tintagel? Dark and agressive? Naw. Powerful, yes, but not dark. I see it more as a grand statement of light and beauty, not of darnkess.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

David C Coleman said:


> Well I guess there's only a limited amount of DARK, DEPRESSIVE, LOUD, ANGRY sounding classical music around! maybe we should try and pursuade MHWLC to be more flexible!!:angry:


Haha, I have just been looking for some that match my description but very few have really met it so far. I have listened to a great deal of classical from other emotions like happiness, sadness, etc., just barely the one I am looking for now.


----------



## Tapkaara

Speaking of the adjective "angry," one work that comes to mind is the Organ Concerto of Icelandic composer Jon Leifs. This is brutal work with aggressive organ playing, complete with grinding dissonances and tone clusters and shockingly loud purcussion whacks that sound like small cannons. This is a work where I really do feel a sense of anger, as opposed to just showy brutality. I guess when it premiered on Germany in the 1930s (I think that's the decade...I'll have to research the liner notes) that it started with a packed house only to end up being nearly empty as the work concluded...people were walking out in droves.

While not beautiful in a traditional sense, and not easy on the ears, it retains a primitive fascination and I like it quite a bit. There is a more lyrical middle section, though, which offers a breather between the out movements, which are quite overwhelming.

If I have a bad day at work, I like blasting this one and it delivers good catharsis.


----------



## JTech82

Tapkaara:

I'm still waiting on reply as to where you read that Saint-Saens was a sado-masochist? I find that hard to believe without some concrete proof.


----------



## Sid James

Tapkaara said:


> Tintagel? Dark and agressive? Naw. Powerful, yes, but not dark. I see it more as a grand statement of light and beauty, not of darnkess.


I said that it was *epic*, which it is. Otherwise I agree with you, it is light and beautiful indeed.


----------



## JTech82

I would also put Rued Langgaard in the powerful, epic, angry, intense category in addition to Mahler.

If you haven't heard Langgaard, then you're ears will be in for quite a treat coming March 31st when his symphonies will be together in a box set on the Da Capo label.

It's going to be a thing of beauty.


----------



## Tapkaara

JTech82 said:


> Tapkaara:
> 
> I'm still waiting on reply as to where you read that Saint-Saens was a sado-masochist? I find that hard to believe without some concrete proof.


It's a joke, my friend...!


----------



## Tapkaara

Andre said:


> I said that it was *epic*, which it is. Otherwise I agree with you, it is light and beautiful indeed.


Gotcha.


----------



## JTech82

Tapkaara said:


> It's a joke, my friend...!


Oh, well in that case that's pretty darn funny. It's hard to tell if someone is joking or not on the internet. 

In any case, I love Saint-Saens. I don't know this for a fact, but I think there was definitely something "off" about him. He's such a great composer though.

Carnival of the Animals is a good example, but so is Danse Macabre.


----------



## David C Coleman

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> Haha, I have just been looking for some that match my description but very few have really met it so far. I have listened to a great deal of classical from other emotions like happiness, sadness, etc., just barely the one I am looking for now.


MHWLC, If you want some of the music you are describing, generally find Requiem Masses by several composers, Berlioz, Verdi, Dvorak etc. OK they are pretty long pieces and I always think it's sacrilage to pick movements out of these works of art. But music that deals with death and Hell, ain't gonna be light and happy pieces!!!..happy listening..


----------



## JTech82

Again, as I said, Mahler and Langgaard personify the music you are requesting, Metalhead.


----------



## Herzeleide

Personally, I think one ought to go in pursuit of music because of its aesthetic quality, rather than treating it like some mood-altering drug.*

For example, I can listen to some happy-clappy-crappy pop music but my reaction is one of discomfort and unhappiness. On the other hand, I can listen to a melancholy piece of classical music and feel edified and generally better. And on the other hand, I can listen to some metal deperately trying to be serious, dark and disturbing, and the result sounds comical.

*Personally I find actual drugs are better for this.


----------



## JTech82

Herzeleide said:


> Personally, I think one ought to go in pursuit of music because of its aesthetic quality, rather than treating it like some mood-altering drug.*
> 
> For example, I can listen to some happy-clappy-crappy pop music but my reaction is one of discomfort and unhappiness. On the other hand, I can listen to a melancholy piece of classical music and feel edified and generally better. And on the other hand, I can listen to some metal deperately trying to be serious, dark and disturbing, and the result sounds comical.
> 
> *Personally I find actual drugs are better for this.


The sad reality of Mahler and Langgaard was their music wasn't trying to be anything. It's just that disturbing on it's own terms.


----------



## Herzeleide

JTech82 said:


> The sad reality of Mahler and Langgaard was their music wasn't trying to be anything. It's just that disturbing on it's own terms.


The ending (as well as various parts _passim_) of the last song from _Das Lied von der Erde_, 'Der Abschied', is actually pretty beatific.


----------



## Atabey

Bartok - Miraculous Mandarin


----------



## JTech82

Atabey said:


> Bartok - Miraculous Mandarin


I would add Bartok's Wooden Prince to that as well.


----------



## Bach

> Personally, I think one ought to go in pursuit of music because of its aesthetic quality, rather than treating it like some mood-altering drug.*
> 
> For example, I can listen to some happy-clappy-crappy pop music but my reaction is one of discomfort and unhappiness. On the other hand, I can listen to a melancholy piece of classical music and feel edified and generally better. And on the other hand, I can listen to some metal deperately trying to be serious, dark and disturbing, and the result sounds comical.
> 
> *Personally I find actual drugs are better for this.


That is a quality post.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> That is a quality post.


Unlike the posts you make.


----------



## nickgray

> Personally, I think one ought to go in pursuit of music because of its aesthetic quality, rather than treating it like some mood-altering drug


I think both views (aesthetic and mood-altering) are valid. It's very pleasing to "analyze" the music - hearing all that subtle sounds interweave with one another, creating new patterns, I really enjoy playing in my head some additional variations and sounds when I'm listening to something, playing with rhythm... But it's also great to stop thinking and let the music flow, touching your emotions, feeling "general feeling of greatness", sadness, anxiety, calmness (is there such a word? calmness?...). Anyway, it's hard to explain. I hope you got my point


----------



## Tapkaara

Music IS like a mind-altering drug for me. There are certain pieces that I like to listen to when I am in a certain mood. And certain music makes me happy, excited, or sad, etc. I would think there is no such thing as people who listen to music NOT for some type of emotional/psychic experience. But I'm sure there are in this forum and I'll be taken to task for saying this, but oh well.


----------



## Bach

JTech82 said:


> Unlike the posts you make.


Awh, don't be such a silly poo.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> Awh, don't be such a silly poo.


You're alright Bach. I think the first couple of times I talked with you. I just didn't know how to take you.

You're alright. Sorry for giving you such a hard time.


----------



## JTech82

nickgray said:


> I think both views (aesthetic and mood-altering) are valid. It's very pleasing to "analyze" the music - hearing all that subtle sounds interweave with one another, creating new patterns, I really enjoy playing in my head some additional variations and sounds when I'm listening to something, playing with rhythm... But it's also great to stop thinking and let the music flow, touching your emotions, feeling "general feeling of greatness", sadness, anxiety, calmness (is there such a word? calmness?...). Anyway, it's hard to explain. I hope you got my point


Point well taken, Nickgray. I agree. It's sometimes best to quit over analysizing something and just listen to on it's own terms. Let the music flow and enjoy it. Quick thinking so much about it.


----------



## Bach

Don't worry about it man, I won't take the internet too seriously if you don't!  

It may please you that I've recently rekindled my love for RVW..


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> Don't worry about it man, I won't take the internet too seriously if you don't!
> 
> It may please you that I've recently rekindled my love for RVW..


 That's great man. I hope you can find something you can enjoy in Vaughan Williams' music. I know you're not too fond of his symphonies, but perhaps you should give his shorter orchestral works a try. In time, Vaughan Williams' music will grow on you in a big way. It took me forever to appreciate Bruckner, but I finally do now.

What do you own by Vaughan Williams, so maybe I could point you to some more aggressive recordings that you might enjoy more?

Yeah, I guess my problem is that I do get too serious sometimes. I need to lighten up, especially on the internet. In real life, I'm a pretty easy-going fellow, but I do need to just take things a little bit slower and articulate myself a little better.


----------



## Bach

Yeah, you're right about the symphonies, but I think his chamber music is very beautiful. The Phantasy Quintet and the Six Studies of English Folk Song for cello and piano - really yummy stuff.


----------



## Elgarian

Bach said:


> The Phantasy Quintet and the Six Studies of English Folk Song for cello and piano - really yummy stuff.


The Phantasy Quintet is very, very fine. People tell me the later chamber music is superior, and perhaps it is; but in terms of making me dissolve into a heap of tear-sodden goo, give me the Phantasy Quintet every time. Guaranteed NOT to make anyone angry, in fact.


----------



## Herzeleide

nickgray said:


> I think both views (aesthetic and mood-altering) are valid. It's very pleasing to "analyze" the music - hearing all that subtle sounds interweave with one another, creating new patterns, I really enjoy playing in my head some additional variations and sounds when I'm listening to something, playing with rhythm... But it's also great to stop thinking and let the music flow, touching your emotions, feeling "general feeling of greatness", sadness, anxiety, calmness (is there such a word? calmness?...). Anyway, it's hard to explain. I hope you got my point


Aesthetic appreciation need not involve analysing a piece whilst listening to it (indeed, aesthetic appreciation is often distinguished from the intellect because it involves the senses).
Anyway, my point was that one ought not to _treat_ music like a drug, i.e. to deliberately seek something out to produce a specific effect. Of course music does effect certain emotions in one, but ultimately (and this was my point) my mood is more determined by the *quality* of the piece. I also think that music and musical works, if they are good, tend to be far more complex and nuanced than can be compartmentalised into crude and oversimple categories of emotion such as 'angry', 'powerful' (how can a piece be 'powerful' anyway?) etc.


----------



## JTech82

Herzeleide has a point.

Music shouldn't be over intellectualized. In my opinion, you start loosing enjoyment for it when you analyze it to death.

Sit back, relax, and enjoy the sounds.


----------



## Tapkaara

JTech82 said:


> Herzeleide has a point.
> 
> Music shouldn't be over intellectualized. In my opinion, you start loosing enjoyment for it when you analyze it to death.
> 
> Sit back, relax, and enjoy the sounds.


"Enjoy the sounds..."

I once told a new-comer to classical in this forum "to have fun." I was, in short order, taken to task fot this by another member who told me music should not be fun...music is much more than simple "fun."

Beware Jtech, you may be told that you are not supposed to "enjoy" music. I guess listening to a classical piece should be a solemn, serious ritual in which you must scowl and not feel one bit of emotion.

That's a bunch of poppycock. Of course I listen to music to have fun, and i certainly enjoy the experience. Doesn't mean that I shouldn't feel sad if I listen to Barber's Adagio for Strings or something like that...I often do. The the feeling of emotion that comes from listening to a good work is, I'd say, something of a psychic experience, something that is life enriching and thus, in a round about way, something I do "enjoy" and something that is...yes..."fun."

So, all of you who tell me music should not be enjoyed need to listen to Suppe's Light Cavalry Overture, eat some pizza and then go to Disneyland. We'll get you smiling, somehow!


----------



## JTech82

Tapkaara said:


> "Enjoy the sounds..."
> 
> I once told a new-comer to classical in this forum "to have fun." I was, in short order, taken to task fot this by another member who told me music should not be fun...music is much more than simple "fun."
> 
> Beware Jtech, you may be told that you are not supposed to "enjoy" music. I guess listening to a classical piece should be a solemn, serious ritual in which you must scowl and not feel one bit of emotion.
> 
> That's a bunch of poppycock. Of course I listen to music to have fun, and i certainly enjoy the experience. Doesn't mean that I shouldn't feel sad if I listen to Barber's Adagio for Strings or something like that...I often do. The the feeling of emotion that comes from listening to a good work is, I'd say, something of a psychic experience, something that is life enriching and thus, in a round about way, something I do "enjoy" and something that is...yes..."fun."
> 
> So, all of you who tell me music should not be enjoyed need to listen to Suppe's Light Cavalry Overture, eat some pizza and then go to Disneyland. We'll get you smiling, somehow!


Music is supposed to be enjoyed. That's why I listen to it. I like darker, epic pieces (whatever that means) as much as the next guy, but some of the best classical music grabs you almost instantly. Like for me last week it was Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin, especially the opening of that piece. It sticks in your head and makes you feel good.

I certainly don't go down the street humming Langgaard, not to say that he didn't compose some hummable melodies, but I find myself humming more Tchaikovsky, Vaughan Williams, Ravel, and Stravinsky the more time goes by.

Like I said, music shouldn't be over-analyzed, but what works for some people doesn't work for others. Some people feel they have to know what key, what scales, what the time signature, etc. are to enjoy it. Not me, put the music on, I'll tell you in 5 minutes if it's something I can dig or not.


----------



## Bach

u wanna hear sumthin relli epic - Varese's Ameriques.


----------



## Tapkaara

I was listening to the (unfortunately little known) ballet Salome by Japanese composer Akira Ifukube today. Written for a large orchestra, it contains big, exotic thrills to be sure. The concluding pages of the work are among the most crushing, bombastic, percussive moments in music, I'd have to think. Herod orders his guards to seize and kill Salome (we all know the story) and the music that accompanies this scene truly invokes brutal terror.

THIS, I'd think, would be a metalhead's delight.


----------



## Rondo

Frankly, (and this is not an extension of the tongue-in-cheek suggestions made earlier) I have found ballet music in general to be more aggressive and louder than a lot of other orchestral works. It's too bad most of the general public thinks of the likes of _The Nutcracker_ and _Swan Lake_ when hearing the word _ballet_. Metalheads should *never* innately hesitate when they see the word "ballet" on a CD!


----------



## Tapkaara

What a great comment, Rondo! Music from ballets is often pretty "big" stuff.

Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet contains some "aggressive" moments, as did, certainly his music froman aborted ballet which became the Scythian Suite. (Surprised THAT has not been mentioned yet.)

Khachaturian's Gayne and Spartacus also contain moments of loud grandeur. These are both ballets.

And let's not forget the Rite is a ballet, too. Definitley no pink tutus in this one.

Having said all of that, even Swan Lake has "large" moments, though not brutally so like in the Rite. But the final part of that ballet has some very loud music with gongs, snare drums and big tuttis from the orchestra.


----------



## Herzeleide

Rondo said:


> Metalheads should *never* innately hesitate when they see the word "ballet" on a CD!


Um yeah... Rite of Spring??? Still, I don't think such a request is by its nature deserves tongue in-cheek responses, because even works like the Rite are not simply 'epic, powerful, angry...' etc. Works with such moments in them - think of Beethoven 5, or the nihilistic, heart-attack-inducing last chords of the finale of Mahler 6, have the so-called angry and epic moments off-set by moments of tenderness, or whatever we'd like to think of as the antonym of epic, powerful etc.

Like I say, this only serves to reinforce my belief of language's inadequacy at really describing the infinitely subtle, elusive and complex expressive effect of the best music.


----------



## Elgarian

Tapkaara said:


> "Enjoy the sounds..."
> 
> I once told a new-comer to classical in this forum "to have fun." I was, in short order, taken to task fot this by another member who told me music should not be fun...music is much more than simple "fun."
> 
> Beware Jtech, you may be told that you are not supposed to "enjoy" music. I guess listening to a classical piece should be a solemn, serious ritual in which you must scowl and not feel one bit of emotion.
> 
> That's a bunch of poppycock. Of course I listen to music to have fun, and i certainly enjoy the experience. Doesn't mean that I shouldn't feel sad if I listen to Barber's Adagio for Strings or something like that...I often do. The the feeling of emotion that comes from listening to a good work is, I'd say, something of a psychic experience, something that is life enriching and thus, in a round about way, something I do "enjoy" and something that is...yes..."fun."
> 
> So, all of you who tell me music should not be enjoyed need to listen to Suppe's Light Cavalry Overture, eat some pizza and then go to Disneyland. We'll get you smiling, somehow!


I remember that discussion (several of us were involved, all with somewhat different takes on the matter, if I recall correctly), though it seemed to me then, and still does now, that we probably didn't differ really all that much in our responses to music - only in the way we talk about it. I think that old discussion was about language, primarily, though perhaps none of us realised it then.

I'm trying to think of one of these intensely dramatic pieces, and I suppose for me the 'Liebestod', from _Tristan_, would probably register very prominently. The intensity is all but overwhelming; the feelings oscillate between devastating loss, sexual fulfilment and the acceptance of oblivion. Now - if at the end I said it had been 'fun', I feel that I'd be giving a very misleading account of what I'd just experienced. If I said I'd 'enjoyed' it - well, that would be true in an extremely broad sort of way, but again, it would seem to me to be inadequate. To give a more accurate idea of how I felt, I'd have to try alternatives like 'shaken to my roots'; 'emotionally drained'; 'profoundly moved'. If I were forced to describe it as 'fun', it would represent a breakdown of communication. Or at least, I would _believe_ it was a breakdown, which would be just as bad.

Of course in general terms there's an awful lot of fun to be had from music. In my current exploration (I almost wrote 'explosion', because I'm enjoying myself so much) of Baroque, fun is abundant, and I often find myself waving my hands about in delight, or even laughing out loud. That really _is_ fun, in the way I understand the word. But I feel I need (that is, it's important to _me_) to distinguish between _that_ kind of experience, and the 'Liebestod' kind of experience. As I said, I think it's about the language we use when we compare notes with each other, not the way we actually listen.


----------



## Tapkaara

Well, Elgarian, not to rehash a previous discussion, music will always elicit a subjective experience. My experience of listening to music will differ from yours in so many ways. You will like composers I don't and vice versa. You wil like certain works that I don't and vice versa. Neither of us would be inherently incorrect in such a case, just different.

Though music like Tristan und Isolde may contains moments of extacy, there is also agony. Yes, one may feel agony as a result of being touched by the music, but the experience of being touched like that "feels good," somehow, even though it makes you feel sad. It's this feeling of being connected to something on a higher plane of existance that I find fulfilling, addicting, and sure...entertaining...dare I say fun. I mean, if it really did make you depressed and devestated beyond repair, I don't think anyone would listen. 

I think it's the same principal as attending a sad movie or play. While the subject matter may be down-right depressing, we still go to the movie or the play to be entertained in some sense. No one ever says "I like going to the movies because it makes me want to kill myself," but rather, someone who goes to the movies often probably does so because s/he enjoys the experience, though s/he is not always seeing the most up-lifting stuff.

This is how I feel about music. Music can be profound, life-affirming, life-changing, terrifying, mystifying, tear inducing...all of that. The agony and the extacy. But being psychically connected to these sounds in such a way that causes these various emotions is, again, quite stimulating, and thus, an ejoyable experiece. It is the exciting experience of being taken somewhere very far from your mundane life. Well, my mundane life, anyway.

That's the last I'll say on this so I don't go too off topic, but perhaps I have articulated myself better this time around.


----------



## Elgarian

Tapkaara said:


> Yes, one may feel agony as a result of being touched by the music, but the experience of being touched like that "feels good," somehow, even though it makes you feel sad.


That's very eloquently put.



> It's this feeling of being connected to something on a higher plane of existance that I find fulfilling, addicting, and sure...entertaining...dare I say fun.


I know exactly what you mean by that. And by all means say 'fun' if you like (but I understood you better without it).



> I mean, if it really did make you depressed and devestated beyond repair, I don't think anyone would listen.


Exactly so. We'd be mad.



> This is how I feel about music. Music can be profound, life-affirming, life-changing, terrifying, mystifying, tear inducing...all of that. The agony and the extacy. But being psychically connected to these sounds in such a way that causes these various emotions is, again, quite stimulating, and thus, an ejoyable experiece. It is the exciting experience of being taken somewhere very far from your mundane life. Well, my mundane life, anyway.


This is my experience also - almost perfectly described, moreover. I think we have this thing sorted, more or less, as long as we're careful about using the 'f' word!!

So, enough of this nitpicking nonsense. Put _Ride of the Valkyries_ on the player, Tapkaara, very loud, and bring on the custard pies! The rules are simple: whenever they sing 'Hoyaho-oh!', one of us throws a pie. 
You can have first throw.


----------



## Tapkaara

Well, I'm glad that while we may still disagree over the use for the word "fun," at least you can see my other points, and I'm enthused that you agree with them.

Can we make it a banana cream instead of custard?


----------



## Elgarian

Tapkaara said:


> Can we make it a banana cream instead of custard?


Of course. I'm sure banana cream will prove even more f......


----------



## Tapkaara

Hahahaha, it really is more fun, to be sure.


----------



## bassClef

Tapkaara said:


> What a great comment, Rondo! Music from ballets is often pretty "big" stuff.
> 
> Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet contains some "aggressive" moments, as did, certainly his music froman aborted ballet which became the Scythian Suite. (Surprised THAT has not been mentioned yet.)
> 
> Khachaturian's Gayne and Spartacus also contain moments of loud grandeur. These are both ballets.
> 
> And let's not forget the Rite is a ballet, too. Definitley no pink tutus in this one.
> 
> Having said all of that, even Swan Lake has "large" moments, though not brutally so like in the Rite. But the final part of that ballet has some very loud music with gongs, snare drums and big tuttis from the orchestra.


Too right, I just heard the 2nd movement from Prokofiev's Scythian Suite ("The Evil God & Dance of the Black Spirits/Pagan Monsters") - Gergiev/Kirov Orchestra - and the intro blew me away in a way which only Stravinsky's Rite of Spring has done so far (that's still "the daddy" as far as I'm concerned!). I love this powerful stuff - beats all other forms of music for sheer power/energy.





 - low quality sound but gives you an idea, OP.


----------



## Tapkaara

jezbo said:


> Too right, I just heard the 2nd movement from Prokofiev's Scythian Suite ("The Evil God & Dance of the Black Spirits/Pagan Monsters") - Gergiev/Kirov Orchestra - and the intro blew me away in a way which only Stravinsky's Rite of Spring has done so far (that's still "the daddy" as far as I'm concerned!). I love this powerful stuff - beats all other forms of music for sheer power/energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - low quality sound but gives you an idea, OP.


Try Abbado's "Scythian' with Chicago. This is probably the ultimate recording of the work.

Yes, the Scythian Suite SHOULD remind you of Le Sacre. It was commissioned by Diagilev and his Ballets russes to be a sort of "second coming" of Stravinsky's masterpiece.


----------



## R-F

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned, but *Belshazzar's Feast* by William Walton is an extremely powerful and LOUD piece of music. It is written for a large chorus, orchestra, and _2 brass bands!_

_The addition of the brass bands was suggested by the festival director, the conductor Sir Thomas Beecham; the bands were on hand anyway for a performance of Berlioz's Requiem, and Beecham said to the young Walton: "As you'll never hear the thing again, my boy, why not throw in a couple of brass bands?_


----------



## bassClef

I do remember reading that Berlioz's Requiem (Le Grande Messe Des Morts) required 4 brass bands - must have made your ears bleed to hear live! I used to have a tape of Belshazzar's Feast but I'll have to seek it out in better quality - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Tapkaara

St. Luke Passion by Penderecki is another goodone for this thread. I am not usually into avant-garde music, but this is pretty interesting, sometimes terrifying stuff. Played loudly, it is sure to work you into some sort of frenzy.


----------



## KScott

Here's a partial list...

The symphonies of Allan Petterson - some of the angriest, darkest symphonic canvasses ever to grace the musical stage. My choices would be Nos. 2, 5, 7, 8 and I believe either 13 or 14 (that's the one with the chorus).

Bernard Herrmann was mentioned in passing in one of the posts. I would suggest finding his 1941 symphony - the first three movements are extremely tempestuous!

Vaughan Williams - Symphonies Nos. 4 and 6

Nielsen - Symphony No. 4

Corigliano - Symphony No. 1

I'll even nominate Act 1 of Puccini's Turandot - it opens with a lot of tempestuousness and blood!

Go from there...


----------



## World Violist

If somebody's said it before, I'll say it once again, but Shostakovich's Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk is a thriller, with crazy dissonance, pounding rhythms, insane climaxes... this is Shostakovich gone wild.


----------



## saladino

*Here are some suggesstions*

Bartok - nearly everything but I would definitely check out:
Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta
Shostakovich - many of his symphonies - No.'s 5 & 10 would be good starting places

Schnittke - Cello Sonata (it will destroy you)
- Concerto for Piano and Strings

Allan Pettersson - Symphony No. 7 (this music will destroy your world - it is not played often 
because it has left audiences upset in the end - some left - what a 
powerful unique piece though - wow)

and check out my music and let me know what you think, if you like these you may like it:
http://myspace.com/adamvincentclay

Thanks


----------



## Lukecash12

Alkan: Etude No. 11 "Overture" Op. 39

Quoted from Ronald Smith's Alkan, The Man, The Music:

"Apart from the seventy-two page first movement of the Concerto the penultimate study entitled Ouverture is the longest, taking about fifteen minutes to perform. It is also the most rarely heard. This may be due less to its lack of surface glitter than to the problem of placing it sensibly in a normal concert programme. Although it makes a marvellous opening item it takes courage to meet its challenge 'cold'. On the other hand its massive style, while tending to dwarf succeeding pieces, is not ideally designed to end a recital. This is a pity, for Ouverture is a unique work; stern, sombre and impressive, and despite its cruel technical demands it is intensely rewarding to study."

Here are the two parts of it (if you're an adrenaline junkie, just patiently wait for the second movement and you'll have all that and more):

1. 




2.




Etude No. 7 in E-flat major "L'incendie au village voisin" (Fire in the Neighboring Village) from the 12 Etudes in all the Major Keys Op. 35 (1847)

Quoted from Ronald Smith's Alkan, The Man, The Music:

"L'incendie au village voisin is an unclassifiable extension of the genre, a kind of free-ranging, pictorial fantasy akin to the Lisztian symphonic poem of the succeeding decade. The occasional excursion into a more extravagant realism, with its inescapable twang of silent film music, falls uncomfortably on modern ears and has thrown even Alkan's staunchest admirers into disarray. 'A flat style' declares the French musicologist Georges Beck, 'and effects that are mere noise.' Could this writer have ever strayed upon a pioneering essay on the composer in Bernard van Dieren's Down among the Dead Men (1935) in which the piece is described as 'an exquisite tone painting like one of the movements in Harold in Italy'? Three years earlier Sorabji had also praised it as 'very remarkable; most original in form.' All the same, L'incendie, perhaps more than any other of Alkan's important compositions, demands the most persuasive artistry to fulfil such claims. In lesser hands it will sound faded, shallow, naive, its turbulences turned to bombast.

The work opens quietly, expansively. A gentle song of the countryside, marked 'amoroso', steals reassuringly on the ear. Romantic modulations colour the landscape. Nothing it seems can disturb the pastoral calm; not even the distant menace of eight drum strokes. They pass unheeded. The drum insists. The landscape darkens. The drum now raps out its unmistakable warning to the accompaniment of scurrying feet and the whole scene rattles into action as the flames leap, threaten and engulf. This central phase is dominated by an impetuous allegro moderato in 12/8. As the fury intensifies so the alarm signals become more desperate. All at once the distant approach of soldiers promises relief. As they draw nearer fierce trumpets herald action. At first the fire only rages with renewed ferocity but as it continues to mount it is confronted by a series of inexorable advances 'clamando' and with a final defiant burst of energy is brought under control. A few angry eruptions retreat into silence and all is calm. With simple-hearted reverence the villagers join in a six-part Cantica. This song of thanksgiving rises to its climax and the work ends with a majestic plagal cadence.

No one attempting the following piece should fail to study Raymond Lewenthal's illuminating introduction to it in his invaluable selection of piano works by Alkan. 'This is a perfect work' he claims. 'Perfect as music, perfect as the etude it sets out to be.' As music it suggests a love duet with guitar or lute accompaniment. As an etude it deals systematically with the problem of entwining a legato melody within a staccato accompaniment in the same hand. Chopin apart I can think of no other composer who could have wrung inspiration from such a constrictive device."

Just one part to it:


----------



## Lukecash12

And some more for you: Charles-Valentin Alkan's (1813-1888) Symphonie pour Piano Suel (Symphony for Solo Piano), Op. 39 (Etudes dans tous les Tons Mineurs) Nos. 4-7, in C Minor.

1st mvt: 




2nd mvt: 




3rd mvt: 




4th mvt (probably the most exciting for you): 




And for the grand finale for Alkan: Mvt no 2 of Alkan's Grand Duo Concertant L'enfer (Hell):






As for Bach, why not his Concerto in D minor BWV1052:

1. 




2. 




3. 




Enjoy the insanity


----------



## Tapkaara

Arg...seeing this thread resurrected annoys me.


----------



## Lukecash12

Oops. Sorry about that. I saw the last post was from today, so I assumed it was current.


----------



## Tapkaara

Lukecash12 said:


> Oops. Sorry about that. I saw the last post was from today, so I assumed it was current.


Nothing you did Lukecash, it's the premise of this thread I find annoying. Just look at the title!


----------



## Dim7

What premise do you find annoying? The premise that classical can be powerful, epic, angry & intense?


----------



## Tapkaara

Dim7 said:


> What premise do you find annoying? The premise that classical can be powerful, epic, angry & intense?


Classical music should only be heard in a salon whist sporting a powdered wig and sipping on Earl Gray. I reject the notion that classical music is angry and intense. It is elegant and refined. Droll and witty. It's the music of chivalry and topcoats spread across a mud puddle for dainty damsels.


----------



## saladino

*Powerful, Intense, etc. music*

This will be what you are likely looking for:

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5 & 10

Alfred Schnittke - Concerto for Piano & Strings
Cello Sonata No. 1

Allan Pettersson - Symphony No. 7 (soul-crushing and often not performed because of it)

Bela Bartok - Music for Strings Percussion and Celeste
Piano Sonata

Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima

also check out my own music:

www.myspace.com/adamvincentclay

you may like it if you like any of the above composers


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Classical music should only be heard in a salon whist sporting a powdered wig and sipping on Earl Gray. I reject the notion that classical music is angry and intense. It is elegant and refined. Droll and witty. It's the music of chivalry and topcoats spread across a mud puddle for dainty damsels.



Perhaps I should start a new thread on "Classical Music to go to Sleep With" or "Classical Music to to Torture Others who Hate Classical Music". Suggestions?


----------



## Tapkaara

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Classical music should only be heard in a salon whist sporting a powdered wig and sipping on Earl Gray. I reject the notion that classical music is angry and intense. It is elegant and refined. Droll and witty. It's the music of chivalry and topcoats spread across a mud puddle for dainty damsels.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should start a new thread on "Classical Music to go to Sleep With" or "Classical Music to to Torture Others who Hate Classical Music". Suggestions?


Anything by Mozart.


----------



## World Violist

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Perhaps I should start a new thread on "Classical Music to go to Sleep With" or "Classical Music to to Torture Others who Hate Classical Music". Suggestions?


If somebody had made a CD with "Fur Elise" on a loop for 80 minutes, such a thread would be utterly worthless.

As it is, there _is_ a CD with Ravel's Bolero stuck on it about 5 times in varying arrangements. Does that count?


----------



## Lukecash12

Try Kogan playing Paganini, you could probably use that as a real weapon.


----------



## JAKE WYB

SHOSTAKOVICH - symphony 11 - the most intense and dramatic disturbing and loud of his symphonies I have experienced especially live - the most intense and visceral work you are likely to hear


----------



## Dim7

JAKE WYB said:


> SHOSTAKOVICH - symphony 11 - the most intense and dramatic disturbing and loud of his symphonies I have experienced especially live - the most intense and visceral work you are likely to hear


You mean the crushing loudness of the first movement?


----------



## JAKE WYB

i mean the whole semi narrative as the symphony as a whole from beginning to end however the violence of the episode portaying the massacre of the crowd of protesters followed by the frosty stillness of the red square is what springs to mind most strongly - dont know what movement off-hand because it all seems to me like one single huge intense sweep of angst and impending threat

Also *Bartok - Miraculous Mandarin * - in the suite version gritty, and harsh as anything


----------



## Evoludo

Tchaikovsky's Manfred Symphony, 1st and 4th movements.

Mazeppa by Franz Liszt (piano version)


----------



## anachronistic asylum

*epicness*

i realize this thread is old, but i just wanted to thank the contributors. i was looking for some music for a playlist i was making for my own depraved purposes (which i can't get into without violating those terms i just agreed to), when i happened upon this forum and this thread in particular. while many of the suggestions weren't quite "dark" or "epic" enough for my taste, i've learned a lot and found a couple of gems. thanks guys!

here's the playlist if anyone is interested.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B7FF8575021754A0

keep on errr......listening to classics.....in the free world!


----------



## JAKE WYB

your playlist seems rather mundane and safe compared with many of the properly intense recommendations on the thread...


----------



## TWhite

For the Rachmaninov, I would definitely have substituted his Symphony #1, especially the 1st and 4th movements, and added the third movement of his Symphonic Dances. 

Another good one, IMO, is "In Taberna Quando Summus" from Carl Orff's "Carmina Burana". Loud and rowdy. 

And as mentioned earlier, you really can't go wrong with Walton's "Belshazzar's Feast." Talk about an ORGY!

Tom


----------



## Falstaft

I don't think it's been mentioned yet, but Siegfried Act III's Prelude has to be about the epitomy of "Powerful, Epic, Angry, Intense" music out there. Wagner shows us that Wotan knows the gig is up by this stage, but boy, he just can't let go. Surpasses the Wotan-rages from Walkure Act 2 & 3 in my book.

Bernstein, clearly having a blast:


----------



## Huge

Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy.


----------



## janxharris

Try 'Red Sonnet':

http://www.myspace.com/redsonnet


----------



## Il Seraglio

World Violist said:


> If somebody had made a CD with "Fur Elise" on a loop for 80 minutes, such a thread would be utterly worthless.
> 
> As it is, there _is_ a CD with Ravel's Bolero stuck on it about 5 times in varying arrangements. Does that count?


How about this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pachelbels-Greatest-Hit-Tatsuya-Ikeda/dp/B0000C9JCM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274724661&sr=1-2


----------



## afterpostjack

JAKE WYB said:


> SHOSTAKOVICH - symphony 11 - the most intense and dramatic disturbing and loud of his symphonies I have experienced especially live - the most intense and visceral work you are likely to hear


The second movement of that symphony is a favorite of mine.


----------



## maestro267

^

Agreed. The finale is also dramatic with the bells at the end and the clash between G major and G minor, only ending on a natural G, leaving the conflict unresolved.


----------



## Guest

I'm sure some one has mentioned this, but I'll go ahead and say Vaughan Williams' Symphony no. 4. Very violently dissonant; love it.


----------



## Kade

clint mansell: Requiem for a Dream Remix
that song is very epic like lord of the rings epic.


----------



## Kade

Night Enchanted by the trans-siberian orchestra is a pretty powerful piece. so is clint mansells requiem for a dream remix.


----------



## Kade

that is all and well, but clint mansells song requiem for a dream remix will put that song to shame. no offense but try listening t it.


----------



## LordBlackudder

this should do you:

http://8tracks.com/lordblackudder/epic-choral


----------



## Vaneyes

Weaving through all Mahler symphonies, often illustrating the darkness, but not always.


----------



## SUMMONING

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> I am looking for symphonies and composers that can sound like this: intense, loud instrumentals, fast pace, intense choir singing, and very angry sounding:
> 
> Examples of things I am looking for.
> 
> Can't Find Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Starts at [1:40])
> 
> Can't Find The Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Song Starts at [0:37])
> 
> O Fortuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions (If you could find the names of the ones I cannot find also, I would really appreciate it)
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


I was just looking around about classical music,and i saw that tremendous post of this metal-fan!Although it is written 2 years ago,i am not able to not answer to him!As a former heavy metal fan in the past,with exactly the same ''taste'' as yours to music,i must admit that 5 years ago i had exactly the same problem-question.I wanted to find sth epic,intense,''brutal'',angry,loud and heavy instrumental,orchestral piece in classical music,cause it was the only way to find a connection between metal and classical.So after a huge long journey i decided to write some propositions to you.Well,first of all,i have seen the posts that all the other members mentioned,and i agree almost 80%.But,i must say to you,that as a metal fan,it won't be easy for you to ''understand'' in some way,WHY the mentioned pieces(Mahler symphony 6 for example) are epic and angry.That is because your ear is not used in that kind of music.So,don't be surprised if you don't feel anything ''epic mood'' when you hear these pieces.They are epic,and angry,but it wont be easy in the first years to ''catch them'' by ear.Now,personally,i believe that the epic instrumental you are searching for is this:Verklarte Nacht-Arnold Schoenberg(Karajan/Boulez).It is the maximization of power,will,intensity,darkness,the whole piece is a monstrous,alpine power that destroyw everything,so scary and epic!But i think in the first listen you will find it a bit difficult.Another angry piece is that:Anton Bruckner-Symphonies 8,9.Bruckner was the MASTER OF EPIC SYMPHONIES,these are not just powerful...THEY ARE THE POWER ITSELF!!Epic!Check out Celibidache or Karajan's versions.Also,a true epic,angry monster is this one:Jean Sibelius-Finlandia,Oceanides,Symphony 2,and Tapiola.Especially the Karajan or Vanska version of Finlandia is a true masterpiece!I must add of course,Richard Strauss,and the symphonic poems Also sprach Zarathustra,Alpine Symphony,Metamorphosen and Tod Und Verklarung.My favourite is the Alpine Symphony.A real,cold,harsh,spiritual power!But Strauss,i must admit,is too ''difficult'',i mean if you hear Metamorphosen,you will see that it's perfect,but in a more spiritual level,you have to ''approach'' it with your mind more and less with your emotion,maybe you know what i am trying to say.Here, i mention also the Lyric Symphony from Alexander Zemlinsky,the Planets from Gustav Holst,Rued Langgaard has composed some true,epic,angry,superhuman BEASTS,most of Mahler's epic symphonies,such as the 1,2,3,5,6,8(they are difficult too!)and of course Dmitri Shostakovich symphonies 5,8,11,10,12 but especially 5 and 10.In my opinion,the ''easiest'' of all them to begin with is Shostakovich.Check him first and then reply to me with your impressions!!I am looking forward to hear,metal fan!


----------



## SUMMONING

Oh and i forgot this titanic:Vaughan Williams-Thomas Tallis Fantasia!


----------



## kv466

The andante con moto from Beethoven's Fourth piano concerto comes to mind...beauty and intensity all wrapped in one


----------



## Curiosity

Helicopter String Quartet - Stockhausen.


----------



## wozard

The first movement of Prokofiev's second Symphony, the motor rhythms in the strings are awesome.


----------



## kv466

Most of the 3rd mvt. of the Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 2

Not to mention, the finale of the Chopin Scherzo no. 3


----------



## johnfkavanagh

Listen to Jonchaies by Iannis Xenakis and heavy metal starts to seem a touch effete.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> I am looking for symphonies and composers that can sound like this: intense, loud instrumentals, fast pace, intense choir singing, and very angry sounding:
> 
> Examples of things I am looking for.
> 
> Can't Find Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Starts at [1:40])
> 
> Can't Find The Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Song Starts at [0:37])
> 
> O Fortuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions (If you could find the names of the ones I cannot find also, I would really appreciate it)
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


These are vulgar copies from Orff's Carmina Burana






Martin


----------



## ejsacasa

A lot of the guys answering here are jokers, so I'll give a recommendation. I know exactly what you are looking for. I post the links after my description of these pieces.
First, and my personal favourite epic/angry piece is Sibelius' violin concerto. Listen to the one by Maxim Vengerov. 





Second, i recommend the Ysaye sonata no. 3/ Ballade, also by Maxim Vengerov (and this one is definitely angry; kinda of creepy at first but gets more epic and faster the more you get into it). 





Also try listening to Ysaye's "Obsession", as played either by Julia Fischer, or Ilya Kaler.





Vengerov tends to play pieces quite violently, but I really like his style.


----------



## Guest

Discovered Gorecki's Harpsichord Concerto through a friend while I was in Italy. Pretty much headbanging music.


----------



## TitanisWalleri

From Ravel's arrangement of Pictures at an Exhibition, Baba Yaga.


----------



## techniquest

Great thread resurrection!

Here're a few I'd plump for:

Last variation of 2nd movement of Prokofievs' 2nd symphony...just wait for how angry it is from 2:45 to 4:25





For powerful, epic and intense as well as angry, how about Jon Leif's 'Hekla':





The 1st symphony of William Walton has always struck me as being intense and often angry - certainly it's powerful. Here's the first movement:





Enjoy!


----------



## nightscape

Shostakovich, from his String Quartet No. 8, second movement.


----------



## Guest

I've seen Bartok's name thrown around a few times here but haven't seen this yet:


----------



## Baeron

Verdi's requiem - Dies Irae  (And pretty much every other Dies Irae)


----------



## LindnerianSea

Tapkaara said:


> And don't forget that heretic Handel and his blasphemous Messiah...a mordant, disgusting musical rant against Christianity and all that is holy and pure.
> 
> Metalheads would love this one...
> 
> It opens with an Orff-like chorus, singing in Hebrew, invoking the Lord of the Flies himself, Beelzebub. After that, military-style percussion and post horns herald the arrival of Medusa. Medusa, sung by mezzo-soprano, presides over a firece witch's sabbath scene in which she raises Chernabog from the dead and consignes the soul of Salome to the pit. Medusa then turns into a huge scarab beetle and this is represented by a tambourine being struck with the blunt side of a machete.
> 
> After several interludes of trombones and bass drums, all performed ffff, we now come to the famous "Hallelujah" section in which a chorus of daemons blasphemize the name of the Messiah by singing in dissontant, mocking tones. This segues to a crescendo in tutti, complete with organ and a recording of a dump truck driving into a brick wall.
> 
> The names Handel, Mozart and that lord of darkness Vivaldi will live on forever...as the most brutal musicians who ever lived...or died.
> 
> Thank God for the Second Vienesse School, who rejected these composers of ill-repute and restored beauty back to music.


hahaha.

Prokofiev's 2nd symphony as a Disney's cartoon opening theme ?
Shostakovich's 4th symphony for a New Year's Eve tune ?
Schnittke's piano quintet for child birth music ?


----------



## Celloman

One of my old faves:


----------



## JorgeViola

*angry strings*

This one would be my Favorite one:






Enjoy


----------



## DeepR

Time to embrace the noise.

http://webshop.raison-detre.info/track/metamorphyses-phase-iv-2

Listen to the entire track as loud as possible with good headphones.

Hmmz, suddenly everything seems "a touch effete".....


----------



## BaroqueJunkie

*Bloody Canon in D*



Rondo said:


> Sounds like me every time I hear Canon in D.


Could not agree more!


----------



## chalkpie

Bach said:


> u wanna hear sumthin relli epic - Varese's Ameriques.


What he said...........


----------



## Blake

DeepR said:


> Time to embrace the noise.
> 
> http://webshop.raison-detre.info/track/metamorphyses-phase-iv-2
> 
> Listen to the entire track as loud as possible with good headphones.
> 
> Hmmz, suddenly everything seems "a touch effete".....


A dark ambient fan, eh? raison d'être is one of the greats.


----------



## starthrower

Penderecki-Polymorphia

Lutoslawski conducting his own works on an EMI 3 disc set. Intense, colorful, violent, imaginative, glorious collection of music!

And another vote for Varese! The single CD on Sony including Ionization, and Ameriques.

If you want non-stop mayhem, just get the Xenakis orchestral set on the Timpani label.


----------



## dtd887

Check out these piano preludes


----------



## R3PL4Y

A lot of Shostakovich, specifically symphonies 5, 8, and 10.
Vaughan Williams 4, 6, 9?
Prokofiev 3
Bruckner 9
Symphonie Fantastique
Mars (Holst)
Brahms 4
Dvorak 7?


----------



## Pugg

dtd887 said:


> Check out these piano preludes


Wild guess....your own works?


----------



## WaterRat

Pugg said:


> Wild guess....your own works?


Not so wild, methinks.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

The end of:


----------



## D Menace

"Appassionata" 3rd Movement by Beethoven is dark, fast, angry... and it's as Metal on a piano as you can get.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

You want angry? Try the recording of Vaughan Williams' 4th symphony that VW conducted. Seriously disturbing, and a long way from the traditional image of him.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

D Menace said:


> "Appassionata" 3rd Movement by Beethoven is dark, fast, angry... and it's as Metal on a piano as you can get.


Hell's Bells that's impressive! But I still think Gilels got the most out of LvB Op.57


----------



## hpowders

Allan Pettersson Symphony No. 7.


----------



## Heck148

V-Wms 4th, definitely, very angry piece...Boult's recording with New Philharmonia is pretty ferocious, for sure...

Also - Sym #1 of John Corigliano, "Of Rage and Remembrance" is a mighty pissed off piece, as well.


----------



## Pugg

Pat Fairlea said:


> You want angry? Try the recording of Vaughan Williams' 4th symphony that VW conducted. Seriously disturbing, and a long way from the traditional image of him.


Amen to this !!


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

Pat Fairlea said:


> You want angry? Try the recording of Vaughan Williams' 4th symphony that VW conducted. Seriously disturbing, and a long way from the traditional image of him.


I seem to recall that he said of it; "If that's modern music, I don't like it".


----------



## Alfacharger

Retrograde Inversion said:


> I seem to recall that he said of it; "If that's modern music, I don't like it".


The quote was...

'I don't know if I like it, but it's what I meant'.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

Alfacharger said:


> The quote was...
> 
> 'I don't know if I like it, but it's what I meant'.


Really? Interesting, that's quite different.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Alfacharger said:


> The quote was...
> 
> 'I don't know if I like it, but it's what I meant'.


Sorry to nit-pick, but the quote comes from a letter to a friend in which he wrote "I don't know if I like it, but it is what I meant at the time". Those last three words do slightly change the intent.

The other quote was a muttered aside overheard during rehearsals of the 4th. The usual version is "If that's modern music, you can keep it". Given VW's habit of self-criticism and revision, he probably meant it. At the time!


----------



## Bettina

Bartok's Allegro Barbaro is pretty intense and...well...barbaric.


----------



## njk345

Shosty 5 (Bernstein + NY Phil's good, even though they take the final movement crazy fast), Shosty 7 (Bernstein+CSO — final movement is absurd), Shosty 8 (Solti + CSO), Shosty 10 (Nelsons + BSO), Shosty 11 (Stokowski + Houston Symphony Orchestra)

Mahler 5 (Tilson Thomas + SFSO), Mahler 6 (Solti + CSO)

Wagner Das Rheingold + Gotterdamerung Finales (Solti + Vienna Philharmonic)

Tchaikovsky 4 (Karajan + Berlin Philharmonic)


----------



## emerald201

Some things I like to listen to when I want chaotic music:

Shostakovich's 10th Symphony, Mvmt 2

Dvorak's 6th Symphony, Mvmt 3 (you have to find the right recording of this one)

Egmont Overture

Infernal Dance from Stravinsky's Firebird


----------



## kyf

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> I am looking for symphonies and composers that can sound like this: intense, loud instrumentals, fast pace, intense choir singing, and very angry sounding ...


If you are looking for the connection between heavy metal and classical composers, then here it is : Bruckner : http://www.mcgill.ca/reporter/39/09/pearlman/

A passage from the article: After McLean has pointed out that one of Bruckner's biggest fans was fellow Austrian Adolf Hitler, Pearlman elaborates. "We owe the creation of heavy metal to the Third Reich," he says, "because a lot of the Jewish composers who left Europe went on to compose for Hollywood horror films. They exposed kids to a Brucknerian vocabulary and it subsequently morphed into heavy metal."

But it seems that Bruckner is very odd/unique in "Classical" music. People who like Bruckner should try some other "Headbanging," Heavy Metal, or Death Metal music.



Rondo said:


> Well, there may be a deluge of modern classical that would be similar to those you posted. I can mention film composers such as Elfman, Silvestri, Zimmer, Poledouris and Herrmann--all of whom have composed music very similar to


Herrmann is the composer for the movie Psycho. That Psycho music is very similar to Bruckner 9's Scherzo.


----------



## Rhinotop

Langgaard's 1st symphony
Glière's 3rd symphony


----------



## Strange Magic

It's been mentioned before, but Prokofiev's 3rd Symphony, especially the outer movements, is a stunning work that should fit the OP's criteria. Also our old friend, Mosolov's _Iron Foundry_. Music to soothe the neighbors.


----------



## LiBardugo

Strange Magic said:


> It's been mentioned before, but Prokofiev's 3rd Symphony, especially the outer movements, is a stunning work that should fit the OP's criteria. Also our old friend, Mosolov's _Iron Foundry_. Music to soothe the neighbors.


Prokofiev's 3rd Symphony is pretty intense  
I am new to forum and I love intense music like this. Good to see that there are others like me. This thread captured my eye


----------



## gardibolt

Shostakovich 5th symphony (first movement)
Beethoven Coriolan Overture
Prokofiev's 3rd is indeed in the running too.


----------



## tchaikovskysno1

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> I am looking for symphonies and composers that can sound like this: intense, loud instrumentals, fast pace, intense choir singing, and very angry sounding:
> 
> here are some of my favorites that might catch your ear:
> 
> Beethoven string quartet no 14 in c sharp minor 7th movement
> 
> Shostakovich string quartet no 8 (he wrote this as a suicide note when forced to join ussr, close friend and family members had passed as well)
> 
> Giuseppe Tartini devils trill sonata (supposedly had a dream of the devil playing at his bed. he frantically tried to remember the piece and later said he would give up violin to hear it one last time)
> 
> Chopin funeral march
> 
> Schubert der doppelganger
> 
> Mahler Kindertotenlieder


----------



## HERG

I would recommend Trolltog (march of the trolls) from Edvard Grieg.

You can truly feel the anger/frustration and delicacy in it.


----------



## AfterHours

The Ascension - Glenn Branca (1981) is your ticket. If you listen to it LOUD, good luck to you and all you hold dear. Better if you listen to it on a great sound system but if your best option is youtube, here you go:






On the vocal side of things, Diamanda Galas' self titled masterpiece, which is one of the most overwhelming, ferocious, angry, intense and harrowing albums ever made:






Her earlier album, Litanies of Satan isn't quite as profound or atmospheric, but for intensity and anger, can hardly be approached:


----------



## Bachiana

You want to hear anger? Then listen to "Judas, mercator pessimus" (Judas, the worst possible merchant) from the "Sept Répons de Ténèbres" from Poulenc. I prefer the version with the choir of Radio France, because they are the most indignant about the betrayal of Judas ("Melius illi erat, Si natus non fuisset" - It would have been better for him, Had he never been born)


----------



## DeltaBlue1418

Hi All,

Yes a newbie but very interested in classical music of all sorts. I found this film soundtrack music last week then the next day I heard a piece of classical music play over the radio but missed the name and details of it and it sounded almost EXACTLY like this film's soundtrack music. So now I've been trying to hunt down the original piece. Hehehe, my brain is hurting from trying to find this ..... can anyone help?

(I apologise if this is a repeat of someone else's post, but this IS a huge site) and thank you in advance to anyone brainier than me to identify this one.

Here's the YT link for the music...


----------



## techniquest

It sounds a bit 'Mahler' - the first three chords sound like direct quotes from the 2nd symphony (brass chorale, 5th movement).


----------



## DeltaBlue1418

techniquest said:


> It sounds a bit 'Mahler' - the first three chords sound like direct quotes from the 2nd symphony (brass chorale, 5th movement).


Thank you so much for that input, I will need to listen to it again to be certain. It's a great piece.


----------



## threeequalone




----------



## brucknerian

Bruckner 9, Scherzo


----------

